# Airless sprayer



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Throwing this out there for any of you in the know...
I may pick up a graco GMAX 7900 II, it supposedly can spray same as the graco sprayteck 7900, and spray mud for lvl 5 too. what I'm needing to know is what accesories might I need for texturing. Is the pump attatchment same for paint and texturing? 

Would I need a specific texture spray gun or is it more about the tip? And same question for spraying skim coat.


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

You need the graco air atomizer kit as well as a good sized compressor to be able to keep up. It takes a bit of practice to get used to texturing with this set up as it's dramatically different than a hopper or rug doctor style machine.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a gmax 5900 and it sprays mud no problems


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

What tips are you guys using for orangepeel and for skim coat?


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

We use 531


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

skim-coat 635 - Titan 6900 XT


----------

